# At Last!



## BelloBello

Hello everyone.

This is my first post, and I have been reading the threads for over a year. For years I have made my home and yard look as if it was a postcard of Italy, med..plants, tall cypress trees, a grape arbor, lemon trees, well, you get the idea.

Last year a friend asked me what I was waiting for? I am not getting younger, are any of us?
I am not rich, or even well-to-do. Like many, my retirement (house) has swiftly sank in value, and when I sell it, well, I shall barely break even.

I don't have any family left and the thought of making a new life is quite exciting. Please, I know it will be difficult, jumping hoops and starting over. I believe I have enough money, my social security, and some money in a retirement fund. I am in my, hells bells, I am 64!

I have a list I have been working on for years, and now I need to shorten it. 
What I would like to know and if any of you would be kind to share with me and everyone else who reads this...
Are there any single men and single women here who have made the move by themselves? What is difficult? What area did you decide to live, and the reasons?
Oh, I have a small dog I have resued, and he shall come with me.

Thank you and I look forward to reading your responses.
I have traveled to Italy, always on a tour, which is not the best way to get to know an area or those who make it their home. I am taking Italian classes, not afraid of making a fool of myself, gosh, I have so much practice doing so. ;-)

Bella


----------



## pudd 2

if you want to do it doit we did and have no regrets but some have , saying I wish when your 95 will be no good


----------



## sheilamarsco

I moved after I retired by myself am now7 years in abruzzo and have never regretted it I too brought my dogs with me and cat and now have adopted three more. best to rent for a while to see which area you like I live in a rural area surrounded by wonderful scenery but for some it might be too quiet. best wishes whatever you decide


----------



## stefanaccio

Agree with Sheila. If you have some sort of income stream you will likely do well to come over and rent for a bit just to try things out. Little to lose. My advice, since your plan is to come alone and for many other reasons, would be to find a non-remote place to set up shop. Biggest considerations in my opinion are: 1) having income while in Italy, 2) residency issues, 3) health insurance, 4) transportation, and 5) family ties in location/s you leave behind. Difficulties in these areas seem to be the ones that trip people up.


----------



## accbgb

Not to burst a bubble, but it needs to be said:

Unless you have Italian or other EU citizenship, you will need to obtain an Elective Residency (ER) visa in order to remain in Italy for more than 90 days out of any 180 day period. The requirements for an ER visa are not written in stone but basically you would need to prove adequate income from social security and hard investments and/or a substantial bank account sufficient to convince your local Italian consulate that you will not become a burden upon the state. A number which is often tossed about is guaranteed income of around €30,000 ($40,000'ish) per year, per person. Your consulate has some leeway here though so your number will vary.

You can find some information here Consolato Generale d'Italia a New York, residenza or search for your local Italian consulate's web site and click the Visa (Visti) page. Also see Ministero degli Affari Esteri - Visti


----------



## BelloBello

pudd 2 said:


> if you want to do it doit we did and have no regrets but some have , saying I wish when your 95 will be no good


Thank you, pudd2, 
I don't plan on waiting until I'm that old! Hopefully and plan-wise, I'll have my ducks all lined up later this year, and make the move early 2015.
That's my plan and I am sticking to it.


----------



## BelloBello

sheilamarsco said:


> I moved after I retired by myself am now7 years in abruzzo and have never regretted it I too brought my dogs with me and cat and now have adopted three more. best to rent for a while to see which area you like I live in a rural area surrounded by wonderful scenery but for some it might be too quiet. best wishes whatever you decide


Hi Sheila,
Did you make the move by yourself, without knowing anyone in the area you chose to make home?
I have checked online about Abruzzo, it looks lovely.
At first I thought about moving to an area where there would be little, if any English or US living in. I wanted to emerse myself with the locals.
I have come to the realization, that at my age and being alone, perhaps an area where english is spoken and a few people who I can be social without struggling to communicate, might be best.
Yes, you're right on, I am planning to rent, I don't want to buy another house, unless, it's a great bargain...and free!
Thank you for the advice.


----------



## BelloBello

stefanaccio said:


> Agree with Sheila. If you have some sort of income stream you will likely do well to come over and rent for a bit just to try things out. Little to lose. My advice, since your plan is to come alone and for many other reasons, would be to find a non-remote place to set up shop. Biggest considerations in my opinion are: 1) having income while in Italy, 2) residency issues, 3) health insurance, 4) transportation, and 5) family ties in location/s you leave behind. Difficulties in these areas seem to be the ones that trip people up.


Good morning Stefanccio.
No family ties, my husband died 12 years ago, and have been on my own since. I like it, but once in awhile it would be nice to have a man to tell ....please pick up your socks and take the garbage out!
You're right, nothing too remote, I like company, and hearing others enjoying their life.

Number one would be income, without it nothing else can follow.

Question about health insurance. I understand the need to have it during the process and entering with a residence visa. Once approved to live in Italy, is it possible to buy into the Italian health coverage? I won't be working so there would be no contributions in that way.

Thank you for you're thoughts.


----------



## pudd 2

don't worry about the health service to start with you will need private health insurance to get residence , after that there are lots of roads to take when youmhave more posts I will give you the name of somebody who will help you thrugh all the ways he speaks English and he helps americans thurgh the maze , a lot of people from a distance think they nknow the way but hey this is abruzzo it has its own laws depending on the commune


----------



## BelloBello

pudd 2 said:


> don't worry about the health service to start with you will need private health insurance to get residence , after that there are lots of roads to take when youmhave more posts I will give you the name of somebody who will help you thrugh all the ways he speaks English and he helps americans thurgh the maze , a lot of people from a distance think they nknow the way but hey this is abruzzo it has its own laws depending on the commune


Thanks Pudd2, I'll try making more posts. This is what makes it difficult, yet hopeful, eaxch commune doing thier own thing.


----------



## BelloBello

Thank you accbgb,
I understand the ER visa. 
I have almost $2400. per month in social security, and the rest in savings. I suppose they want to see enough to decide if you can support yourself for a few years.
No, you haven't busrt me bubble, I appreciate the information, and also making us realize it's more than a dream, we all have to face facts and meet the requirements.
Thank you.


----------



## sheilamarsco

there is a good network of English speaking folks in abruzzo good thing is they are not all located together but spread out over a large area so you can pick and choose how much socialising you want to do and they are happy to give help and advice if needs be. I moved to an area/region I had never been to in fact it's the best kept secret in Italy as not many Italians know anything about abruzzo either relatively cheap housing and beautiful scenery.


----------



## NickZ

BelloBello said:


> Thank you and I look forward to reading your responses.
> I have traveled to Italy, always on a tour, which is not the best way to get to know an area or those who make it their home. I am taking Italian classes, not afraid of making a fool of myself, gosh, I have so much practice doing so. ;-)
> 
> Bella


Okay I'm going to suggest you do something fairly straight forward. But it'll likely show up any weak spots in your plan.

Book a vacation from say Dec 15 to Jan 15th. Not a tour. Find an apartment in the area you like.

1) You'll likely see the worst of the weather

2) You'll be dealing with most Italians being in family mode. So you'll have to deal with being alone.

If the combination of the winter weather and holiday season don't bother you then you'll likely be just fine.

When the weather is nice and everybody is about it's easy.


----------



## BelloBello

sheilamarsco said:


> there is a good network of English speaking folks in abruzzo good thing is they are not all located together but spread out over a large area so you can pick and choose how much socialising you want to do and they are happy to give help and advice if needs be. I moved to an area/region I had never been to in fact it's the best kept secret in Italy as not many Italians know anything about abruzzo either relatively cheap housing and beautiful scenery.



Sheila, 
Did you not visit the area at all? How did you decide where to live, perhaps, by the cost alone?
I don't want to be a stranger to the locals, and the expat communnity. I recognize the importance of having friends, even though it may take awhile.
I've got my work cut out for me. Do you think a month in 2 or 3 areas will be enough time to make an intelligent decision? 
Do you have an idea of what the cost may be (average) for a rental of an aprtment or house? I don't require more than two bedrooms, and if there is no land included, I need a garden...patio? I have a dog, (Bello) and he needs a place to play.
I have so many questions.


----------



## BelloBello

NickZ said:


> Okay I'm going to suggest you do something fairly straight forward. But it'll likely show up any weak spots in your plan.
> 
> Book a vacation from say Dec 15 to Jan 15th. Not a tour. Find an apartment in the area you like.
> 
> 1) You'll likely see the worst of the weather
> 
> 2) You'll be dealing with most Italians being in family mode. So you'll have to deal with being alone.
> 
> If the combination of the winter weather and holiday season don't bother you then you'll likely be just fine.
> 
> When the weather is nice and everybody is about it's easy.


Well, it's best I get busy. 
Another thing I thought of, I need in the near future to have cataract surgery, it surprised me at this age. Is this a common procedure done in Italy, I ask because I could have it done here, but it's quite pricey, and if I pay for it in Italy, I was wondering, even if I pay for it out of my pocket, perhaps it's less expensive?
More thoughts keep coming at me.

Nick, the only time I have been on a tour was in Italy, every place else I travel to has been on my own. I've spent a lot of time in Europe, but Italy, only on a group tour. 
Thank you for your thoughts, and everything you say, I take to heart.


----------



## pudd 2

BelloBello said:


> Well, it's best I get busy.
> Another thing I thought of, I need in the near future to have cataract surgery, it surprised me at this age. Is this a common procedure done in Italy, I ask because I could have it done here, but it's quite pricey, and if I pay for it in Italy, I was wondering, even if I pay for it out of my pocket, perhaps it's less expensive?
> More thoughts keep coming at me.
> 
> Nick, the only time I have been on a tour was in Italy, every place else I travel to has been on my own. I've spent a lot of time in Europe, but Italy, only on a group tour.
> Thank you for your thoughts, and everything you say, I take to heart.


hi my wife has just had her cateract done in one eye by a top specialist in a top clinic total cost about 150 eros because we are in the Italian health service and ther are lots of ways to join , and the hospitals are so clean and good in abruzzo its unbelievable


----------



## BelloBello

pudd 2 said:


> hi my wife has just had her cateract done in one eye by a top specialist in a top clinic total cost about 150 eros because we are in the Italian health service and ther are lots of ways to join , and the hospitals are so clean and good in abruzzo its unbelievable


Thanks so much Pudd2. I never thought at this age this would happen to me. I feel so young.
May I send you a private message? I promise not to go on for too long.


----------



## stefanaccio

There is a town near Sulmona called Introdacqua. At one time it had a population of about 5k people, currently a bit more than one thousand. Big enough to have a few bars and restaurants but definitely not overrun by tourists. Interesting place because approximately four dozen or so anglophone families have purchased houses in the town; mostly as vacation residences. So you sort of have some support from other English speakers if/when necessary. Some of these folks rent their houses out; other places in the village can be had for something in the neighborhood of 500 euros/month or so. Would definitely fit well within your projected budget.


----------



## BelloBello

stefanaccio said:


> There is a town nearua.Sulmona called Introdacq At one time it had a population of about 5k people, currently a bit more than one thousand. Big enough to have a few bars and restaurants but definitely not overrun by tourists. Interesting place because approximately four dozen or so anglophone families have purchased houses in the town; mostly as vacation residences. So you sort of have some support from other English speakers if/when necessary. Some of these folks rent their houses out; other places in the village can be had for something in the neighborhood of 500 euros/month or so. Would definitely fit well within your projected budget.


Thanks so very much.
It sounds interesting. One thousand sounds like a big number, but when it comes to population, not so much. I'll check it out.
Thank you.


----------



## mrbilltennis

Bella, I applaude your courage and conviction! It is never too late to start a new life or live a dream. I am a single man of 44 years and I too am trying to find a way to move to Italy. Finding work first is the difficult part but I feel my experience as a tennis pro should help me find a decent job at a club. Any thoughts? Well, I have'nt even met you and i'm already proud of you! take care.

Bill


----------



## BelloBello

mrbilltennis said:


> Bella, I applaude your courage and conviction! It is never too late to start a new life or live a dream. I am a single man of 44 years and I too am trying to find a way to move to Italy. Finding work first is the difficult part but I feel my experience as a tennis pro should help me find a decent job at a club. Any thoughts? Well, I have'nt even met you and i'm already proud of you! take care.
> 
> Bill


Well, I haven't met you either, but...I bet you're cute If you were only twenty years younger, I don't want to go through my forties again or your's. I am teasing you.
Well, you and I would refer to it as courage, others...insanity.
Tennis isn't my thing...I like water sports. I wouldn't know where to begin, probably like you, the clubs. If you have contacts where you have worked (tennis), correct me if I am wrong, wouldn't some if not quite a few be ...can't think of the word...have lots of money?
I am guessing if that is so, they would also have contacts and travel quite a bit, and play tennis wherever they travel. Perhaps I have watched too much junk tv. Would they be able to help?
I've probably given many a good laugh here...I wish I could help you. 
Thanks for your caring, and I wish you good luck and it will be work finding the right avenue for Italy. 
Good luck to you and take care.


----------



## sheilamarsco

I came to abruzzo by mistake I had been looking in le marche and further north and couldn't get a flight to ancona so took one to Pescara instead. when I came out of the airport and saw the mountains in the distance I knew that abruzzo was where I wanted to be. a rental property in the off season should be around 300 euros and you would definitely need a car as it is a big area and it varies a great deal from north to south (both have their own beauty) so you need to be able to get around and see what suits you best. also there are lovely places near the mountains and also the coast and it just depends what you like best. it does help to have at least basic Italian but many people speak a little English and they are very helpful. you can pm me if you want more info.


----------



## BelloBello

sheilamarsco said:


> I came to abruzzo by mistake I had been looking in le marche and further north and couldn't get a flight to ancona so took one to Pescara instead. when I came out of the airport and saw the mountains in the distance I knew that abruzzo was where I wanted to be. a rental property in the off season should be around 300 euros and you would definitely need a car as it is a big area and it varies a great deal from north to south (both have their own beauty) so you need to be able to get around and see what suits you best. also there are lovely places near the mountains and also the coast and it just depends what you like best. it does help to have at least basic Italian but many people speak a little English and they are very helpful. you can pm me if you want more info.


Hi Sheila,
You're the brave one, however, once you know in your heart, that's all there is to it. I'm from California and used to both ocean and mountains within an hour or two.
You've given me something to think about, it doesn't need to be one or the either, I can have the best of both .
I shall pm later.
Thanks so much.


----------



## pudd 2

talking of mountanes and sea were we live we are 15 mins ski resort and 25 mins sea , and that takes some beating , according to the local proverb . fa salter la montangna fa bangno al mare


----------



## NickZ

BelloBello said:


> Hi Sheila,
> I'm from California and used to both ocean and mountains within an hour or two.
> .


I think the Apennines are much lower then the Rockies. So don't expect exactly the same but good enough.


----------



## BelloBello

pudd 2 said:


> talking of mountanes and sea were we live we are 15 mins ski resort and 25 mins sea , and that takes some beating , according to the local proverb . fa salter la montangna fa bangno al mare


I give up, what does the proverb mean? I can makeout a few words...:


----------



## BelloBello

NickZ said:


> I think the Apennines are much lower then the Rockies. So don't expect exactly the same but good enough.


I live much lower the the Rockies, and yes, Apennines is lower, which might be good for short hiking trips, something else I love to do.


----------



## pudd 2

BelloBello said:


> I give up, what does the proverb mean? I can makeout a few words...:


take a leap from the mountane and swim in the sea , in other words the mountane is close to the sea , they saty at easter you can ski in the morning and swim in the afternoon , and its true 
also our mountane the majella is one of the few mountanes in the world were you can ski and see the sea , the adreatic , and its also a national park no shooting , so you can walk on the many marked trails , google the majjela national park , part of the pan parks group . you will be amazed at the buity


----------



## BelloBello

pudd 2 said:


> take a leap from the mountane and swim in the sea , in other words the mountane is close to the sea , they saty at easter you can ski in the morning and swim in the afternoon , and its true
> also our mountane the majella is one of the few mountanes in the world were you can ski and see the sea , the adreatic , and its also a national park no shooting , so you can walk on the many marked trails , google the majjela national park , part of the pan parks group . you will be amazed at the buity



That is beautiful, I believe I have one place I must see...your beautiful Abruzzo.
Thanks for the quote, I can tell you're in love with your new home country.


----------



## BelloBello

*Volunteer?*

It may be that Abruzzo is for me, I still need to visit.
I won't be allowed to work, is there any way I will be allowed to volunteer in an informal way? I need to be of some service. After I get settled in and some of the newness wares off, I'll need to do something. 
Does anyone here volunteer?


----------



## pudd 2

BelloBello said:


> It may be that Abruzzo is for me, I still need to visit.
> I won't be allowed to work, is there any way I will be allowed to volunteer in an informal way? I need to be of some service. After I get settled in and some of the newness wares off, I'll need to do something.
> Does anyone here volunteer?


if you love animals there are people here English and American who help out at the dog pound as you would call it , our the church or school


----------



## BelloBello

I feel as if I have taken care of dogs all my life...
I can just see, how the locals will refer to me as the crazy American woman who lives by herself and takes care of dogs, not kids, just dogs. Ha...better than known as 'The Cat Lady'! No offence meant.


----------



## accbgb

BelloBello said:


> I feel as if I have taken care of dogs all my life...
> I can just see, how the locals will refer to me as the crazy American woman who lives by herself and takes care of dogs, not kids, just dogs. Ha...better than known as 'The Cat Lady'! No offence meant.


For that matter, if you like kids, it's not too difficult for native English-speakers to find childcare positions with enlightened families who want to maximize their children's early exposure to English.


----------



## BelloBello

accbgb said:


> For that matter, if you like kids, it's not too difficult for native English-speakers to find childcare positions with enlightened families who want to maximize their children's early exposure to English.


That's good to know, I love children and love being around them.
Thank you.


----------



## sheilamarsco

if you have some land it will keep you busy I seem to be working all year either strimming grass or picking olives also in the winter chopping wood and carting it up to the house for burning in the log stoves. it seems a lot but really it's what keeps me physically fit there's a danger after a certain age to spend too much time sitting in front of the tv with dogs and land to take care of I don't do a lot of that!


----------



## BelloBello

Sheila, how much land do you have?
I know you have pets and need space for them, which brings up another question. Are pets allowed to run loose? I have always kept mine on a leash or fenced in. 
I've never chopped wood always had it delivered and then stacked it myself. Did you need to renovate your home? 
Always such interesting and helpful posts from you all.


----------



## BelloBello

I've always owned my home and it's been forty years since I rented.
I have property taxes which are paid once or twice a year (option).
Those of you who own in Italy, how does this work? I assume you need to pay it, and how is it decided how much is owed, by value of home? Also, home insurance?

This fall when I come to visit and search, I want to be prepared and not let the door of sensibility close.


----------



## sheilamarsco

I have 1 hectare of land which is about 2 and a half acres. re the pets mine are outdoor dogs I have never had them indoors they don't like it. I have a penned area where they are kept with dry bedding and shelter but during the day I let them out and I also take them for walks three times a day. one is a sheepdog that I brought from Scotland the other is a stray that I had spayed and adopted there is also another little dog who comes for his dinner everyday and plays with mine and then when it gets dark disappears so I guess he must belong to someone nearby. re renovating yes i did have my house renovated and indeed am still in the process of renovating the upstairs part. I have an old farmhouse, the downstairs was used for animals and agricultural equipment when i moved in 7 years ago I had it renovated and changed to an apartment i'm now in the process of renovating the upstairs into a new apartment. it takes time and money but I find it interesting and keeps me motivated.


----------



## BelloBello

sheilamarsco said:


> I have 1 hectare of land which is about 2 and a half acres. re the pets mine are outdoor dogs I have never had them indoors they don't like it. I have a penned area where they are kept with dry bedding and shelter but during the day I let them out and I also take them for walks three times a day. one is a sheepdog that I brought from Scotland the other is a stray that I had spayed and adopted there is also another little dog who comes for his dinner everyday and plays with mine and then when it gets dark disappears so I guess he must belong to someone nearby. re renovating yes i did have my house renovated and indeed am still in the process of renovating the upstairs part. I have an old farmhouse, the downstairs was used for animals and agricultural equipment when i moved in 7 years ago I had it renovated and changed to an apartment i'm now in the process of renovating the upstairs into a new apartment. it takes time and money but I find it interesting and keeps me motivated.


My home is on a quarter acrea, and I think it's too much, but then the living here is different. 
Do you do most of the reno work yourself? Is it difficult to find reputable workers, here where I live, you can't trust them as far as you can throw them, and I don't throw very far.
Your place sound wonderful.


----------



## sheilamarsco

the renovation was done by a local Italian firm and I was very pleased with their work however it was expensive and when it came to the present project there was more to explain i.e. it wasn't like starting from scratch so I needed to be able to explain in more detail to the builders what I wanted so I used a british firm who are established in abruzzo and of course speak English making it much easier to tell them what I wanted. also I find that they give a quote for the finished work which helps me to budget unlike the Italians who give a basic figure and then keep adding on so that it ends up costing much more than the original quote.


----------



## BelloBello

Thanks Sheila for the info. I just thought..do you need permits for reno? when I think of permits, I think of mine fields.
Where I live if you do over a certain amount of footage in reno work you need a rebulid permit, also if you do electrical (re-wire) and certain types of plumbing. then come the inspections


----------



## sheilamarsco

yes you do need permits I employed a geometra a sort of combination of surveyor and architect who drew up the plans and then submitted them to the council/commune. re the electrical work this too needs certification the second lot that I am having done will be given to me at the end of the work and also a certificate for the installation of a new gas boiler. it isn't so complicated but like all renovation work best not to even start if you are not sure whether you want all the upheaval you'll know when you see the house of your dreams whether it's worth the bother or not.


----------



## BelloBello

*Building permits*

Thanks Sheila, it's not so different then, maybe the time and etc.
Thanks, I shall start looking online for rentals and also, houses for sale.
Can't wait until fall!


----------



## NickZ

BelloBello said:


> I've always owned my home and it's been forty years since I rented.
> I have property taxes which are paid once or twice a year (option).
> Those of you who own in Italy, how does this work? I assume you need to pay it, and how is it decided how much is owed, by value of home? Also, home insurance?


What time is it? The answer will change by the time I've finished typing 

In theory there is no property tax for principal home.

There are other taxes tied to the home. Garbage collection fee etc.

The various taxes are currently a combination of the size of the house and the number of residents. One of them is €0.3 per square meter. So at current exchange rates that would be about $0.05 per square feet. 

At worse it'll likely be a fraction of what you pay in California. 

Things are higher if this is a second/vacation home. Still likely far less then you're used to.

But all this changes way too often


----------



## BelloBello

NickZ said:


> What time is it? The answer will change by the time I've finished typing
> 
> In theory there is no property tax for principal home.
> 
> There are other taxes tied to the home. Garbage collection fee etc.
> 
> The various taxes are currently a combination of the size of the house and the number of residents. One of them is €0.3 per square meter. So at current exchange rates that would be about $0.05 per square feet.
> 
> At worse it'll likely be a fraction of what you pay in California.
> 
> Things are higher if this is a second/vacation home. Still likely far less then you're used to.
> 
> But all this changes way too often


At the moment I pay approx $1800. per year in property taxes (home), excluding insurance. My electric and water and garbage is a minimum of $155.00 per month, just to have service, and garbage isn't optioal. Gas for heat is $100.00 per month in the winter. We're not taxed by the number of occupants in the home. 
You're approximates are less than what it cost me now just to live in CA.
If I decide to rent, will I pay taxes on the home? How does it work?
I am assumiing the landlord will pass it along in the rental agreement, including insurance?

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## stefanaccio

Renting during your initial entrance to Italy would most likely be to your advantage. For a variety of reasons many furnished rental units have come on the market in the past two years or so. They can be had in my province (Teramo) for about 500 euros/month (all inclusive except utilities). From my experience it is not hard to sink a good deal of money into Italian real estate, it is not easy to the money back out. Renting can buy you time and help you to avoid a good many headaches.


----------



## NickZ

BelloBello said:


> At the moment I pay approx $1800. per year in property taxes (home), excluding insurance. My electric and water and garbage is a minimum of $155.00 per month, just to have service, and garbage isn't optioal. Gas for heat is $100.00 per month in the winter. We're not taxed by the number of occupants in the home.
> You're approximates are less than what it cost me now just to live in CA.
> If I decide to rent, will I pay taxes on the home? How does it work?
> I am assumiing the landlord will pass it along in the rental agreement, including insurance?
> 
> Thanks so much for the info.



One of the new taxes is paid by the tenant. The others by landlord. I'm sure over time this will lead to higher rents.

Insurance is up to you. I guess you'll want content.


----------



## pudd 2

stefanaccio said:


> Renting during your initial entrance to Italy would most likely be to your advantage. For a variety of reasons many furnished rental units have come on the market in the past two years or so. They can be had in my province (Teramo) for about 500 euros/month (all inclusive except utilities). From my experience it is not hard to sink a good deal of money into Italian real estate, it is not easy to the money back out. Renting can buy you time and help you to avoid a good many headaches.


good post this is the way to go , not only will you find the area you like but find out if the roads wash away leving people stranded and property prices falling as has happened in the north of abruzzo this year , as the market is at the moment you wont make a fast buck on property , if you need to sell it will be a long term progect in some of the badly affected areas of earthquake and land slides 
TAKE you time rent try and then perhaps buy


----------



## BelloBello

*Great info*

Pudd2, Stefanaccio, and NickZ

Great points, and I know it comes from experience, which I value.

I've thought about this and have come to the realization that I shall rent and not buy.
I am only one and fear I will lose what monies I have, I would rather (if need be) pay the tax as a renter and the insurance for belongings. 

Is it difficult to rent on a permanent basis? I am assumig when I apply for ER I will need proof of a residence, and I would rather not have to move around too much.

You've been generous with your time.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## NickZ

Normal rental contract is 4+4 or 3+3. Which means 4 years with a 4 year option. Or 3+3

So fairly long.


----------



## pudd 2

the rental market is good at the moment in abruzzo as lots of people have houses on there hands , normaly they would keep them emtey till one of there children come of age . iam talking of house left to them by the parents but now with new taxes they are becoming a burden finanshaly


----------



## BelloBello

Thanks Pudd,
As usual you come through with good advise. You mentioned to Olive ...nothing beats having your boots on the ground. I shall look at the sites for Abruzzo, and when I visit in fall, do as you mentioned. I am planning on 6 weeks and may extend it to longer time.


----------



## Jmento

*bellobello*

I applaud your determination and understand completly! I have had the same dream for some time (after a few visits) and have already gotten my Italian citizenship & passport. With full support of my children, I want to spend at least 6 months in Florence and see what happens. some friends understand, some don't. I will not be discouraged. 

As an older, single woman I am determined to have this solo adventure and enjoy every single day!


----------



## BelloBello

Jmento said:


> I applaud your determination and understand completly! I have had the same dream for some time (after a few visits) and have already gotten my Italian citizenship & passport. With full support of my children, I want to spend at least 6 months in Florence and see what happens. some friends understand, some don't. I will not be discouraged.
> 
> As an older, single woman I am determined to have this solo adventure and enjoy every single day!


Nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?
Congratulations on your Italian citizenship and passport.
In my case, my paternal grandparents were born in Spain and my father in the US. My grandparents became US citizens after I was born. I am positive there are many like myself.
I missed the oppurtunity to become a citizen of Spain by a year. I didn't know anything about being able to claim citizenship through ..what is it called? Anyway, by grandparents lineage. My father was born 30 years before my g.parents US citizenship.
It's just more difficult, but, not impossible.
I am happy to meet another senior woman who is as crazy as myself! Gotta love us!


----------

